# Logiciel pour proteger acces banque



## kalavera (29 Mai 2011)

Bjr à tous,

j ecris ce post car je cherche un programme pour proteger du fishing, et surtout le malware.

J ai essaye Trusteer Rapport, mais bien qu il ne semble fonctionner que sur les sites sur lesquels je lui demande d etre utiliser j ai l impression de voir un peut plus la roue bicolore tourner lorsque je navigue.

Alors pourquoi je cherche un tel programme tous simplement parce que je regarde mes comptes en lignes comme bcp et il paraitrait que les programmes genre trusteer forme un couloir mieux proteger etc etc.

Merci


----------



## Fmparis (29 Mai 2011)

Je ne sais pas avec combien de banques tu travailles ... moi j'en ai une seule et c'est d'ailleurs elle même qui m'a recommandé à installer Trusteer Rapport téléchargé par ailleurs sur son site même. Et ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal, même s'il n'est pas vraiment nécessaire.

Je m'explique : contre le "Phishing" c'est plus simples que ça ! Le Phishing ne fonctionne que avec les gens que n'y connaissent pas et qui dès qu'ils reçoivent un mail ils y croient et cliquent sur les liens proposés ! Une fois que l'on sait que ça existe, donc, qu'on y est déjà averti du problème il n'y a plus de risque ! 

Tu sais très bien que ta banque ne t&#8217;envoie pas (ni personne d'ailleurs), des mails pour te demander les choses que les "Phishing" demandent ... et qu'il suffit de mettre l'URL de ta (tes) banque(s) dans tes favoris et ne se connecter que par ça on en saisissant directement l'adresse dans le navigateur.

Voili voilu, pas de panique  et bonne journée 

PS : pour le malware il faut savoir qu'elle matériel tu as ? PC, MAC ? ... pour Mac les risques sont tut de même moindres ... si tu n'installes pas n'importe quoi sur l'ordi en donnant le mot de passe administrateur alors pas de souci.


----------



## ntx (29 Mai 2011)

Fmparis a dit:


> Tu sais très bien que ta banque ne tenvoie pas (ni personne d'ailleurs), des mails pour te demander les choses que les "Phishing" demandent ... et qu'il suffit de mettre l'URL de ta (tes) banque(s) dans tes favoris et ne se connecter que par ça ou en saisissant directement l'adresse dans le navigateur.


Voilà, tout simplement.  Pas besoin de logiciel, jute d'un cerveau


----------



## kalavera (29 Mai 2011)

Merci pour votre reponse.

Je voulais juste pour finir à savoir si tu l utilisais (Trusteer) sur safari et sur Mac.

Je l avais installé il y a quelques temps et il me faisait parfois des crash sur safari, peut etre le probleme est réparé.

J avoue que nous nous tentons à passer à une banque en ligne pour ses tarifs et surtout vu l amabilité de ma banque ( le petit ecureuil) ça suffit. Mais il est vrai qu ensuite tu doit bien proteger tes données car si on te pirate le compte 

Aie aie aie


----------



## Fmparis (30 Mai 2011)

kalavera a dit:


> Merci pour votre reponse.
> 
> Je voulais juste pour finir à savoir si tu l utilisais (Trusteer) sur safari et sur Mac.
> 
> ...



Pour la banque en ligne je te conseille Boursorama ! C'est top, que se soit pour la sécurité ou pour les services et assistance ! Et 100% gratuite !

Sinon revenant au sujet  oui l'utilise Trusteer sur Safari mais surtout avec Firefox (téléchargé et proposé sur le site de la banque) ! Je ne crois pas que soit Trusteer la cause des plantages Safari.

Bonne journée 

PS: si tu t'intéresses à la banque dont j'ai parlé envoi-moi un message via mail (au tableau de bord) avec ton adresse mail. Comme ça je t'envoie un lien de parrainage et nous gagnons tous les deux avec .


----------



## kalavera (30 Mai 2011)

Merci pour ton message, pour le moment nous y reflechissons encore.

Mais si je passe le cap je t enverrai un post, c est tjrs avantageux les parrainages.

Merci


----------



## PomCannelle (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui, depuis la maj LION utilise systématiquement Trusteer Rapport avec Safari ?
Y-a-t-il dans ce cas précis des planages ? Effectivement Boursorama souhaite que ses clients utilisent ce logiciel, sans différencier cependant PC et MAC !
Merci pour les réponses.


----------

